# Did RGS label change?



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I was helping a neighbour spray RGS when I noticed an omission of Fulvic acid. Its been almost 3.5 - 4 years since I last bought RGS, but I recall I recall Fulvic acid being on the label.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

There was Fulvic in for sure.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WItuqtUGnJg


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Just checked my RGS jug I got about 2 months ago from GCI. No mention of fulvic on the label but I remember seeing it on the online PDF label. Not sure if the formula has changed or what. Hoping someone with knowledge can fill us in.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Had an empty jug that I bought last year... confirmed Fulvic was in RGS.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

That's odd...


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mystery solved... Fulvic acid is still in the product.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

My assumption is a change in testing method. I'm no scientist but this site specifies different methods for testing humic/fulvic content. One notable comment here:

CDFA - (aka California method) This test was developed by the California State Department of Agriculture. This method does separate the humic and the fulvic but it then discards the fulvic solution and only measures the remaining liquid also including the organic ash content as part of the quantification result with no purification steps performed to remove the ash. This of course leads to various analytical inaccuracies. This is the only method that the California departments of agriculture will accept when registering a product. California does not recognize fulvic acid as separate substance from humic acid and requires that all label registrations list the content as humic acid only. Until 2017, Oregon also required using this method but has recently switched to the Lamar Method of fulvic acid quantification and now allows the label registration of fulvic acid as a substance apart from humic acid.

GCF was recently approved to sell their products in California, which I would assume means they were required to switch to this testing method.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

California is the most gay state in the country, and this further proves it.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> California is the most gay state in the country, and this further proves it.


Left Coast is what I call Cali.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

troksd said:


> I was helping a neighbour spray RGS when I noticed an omission of Fulvic acid. Its been almost 3.5 - 4 years since I last bought RGS, but I recall I recall Fulvic acid being on the label.


Are you in California?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

North Carolina



Methodical said:


> Are you in California?


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I'm confused. Did they change the label or not?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes. Looks like the product is now sold in California - which has different measuring requirements than other states. Cheaper and less confusing to have one label than to have multiple for the same product.



Methodical said:


> I'm confused. Did they change the label or not?


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Short answer is .... Same product, different label. Fulvic is still in RGS, just not on the label because it doesn't have to be ....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> Short answer is .... Same product, different label. Fulvic is still in RGS, just not on the label because it doesn't have to be ....


I guess this confuses me more. I can understand not listing part of the product that has no bearing on the overall product. But not listing fulvic seems like they are not listing a selling point of the product.
Another question- if this is because of the California requirements is the Humic still listed as 6% or is it 9%?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pemt13 said:


> Short answer is .... Same product, different label. Fulvic is still in RGS, just not on the label because it doesn't have to be ....


How do you know this to be true?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Using the California method, the 3% Fulvic is now an inactive ingredient



TN Hawkeye said:


> Another question- if this is because of the California requirements is the Humic still listed as 6% or is it 9%?


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@Gilley11 because i contacted Green County Fert and asked them.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Pemt13 said:
> 
> 
> > Short answer is .... Same product, different label. Fulvic is still in RGS, just not on the label because it doesn't have to be ....
> ...


Because I called Green County Fert as well as emailed with them about RGS and this "issue." They reported Fulvic is still in RGS and that it is the same product as it has always been. Only difference is the label has changed in that Fulvic is no longer listed on the label because it doesn't have to be per the recent change in label laws.

I would recommend anyone who has more questions or need more info reach out to GCF. They are very friendly and informative.


----------

